# Loving this Forum



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I think everyone on here should give themselves a round of applause.:clap2::clap2:

When newbies like me ask questions who offer advice and problem solving in a non patronizing way.

Your answers are well considered

and you are friendly

Believe you me I have been on some sites where this is not the case

Thanks for all your advice and that advice to come

xxxx:clap2:


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Don´t speak too soon!! 

lol!

Welcome!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

oops obvioulsy have not met then yet then LOL


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We´ll look after you anyway.. although I am fairly new myself.

I wish people would put their location, as I feel I am the only one in or around Gandia. Is there anywhere you can see who lives ´near´ me? Most people seem to be in or around Málaga!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> We´ll look after you anyway.. although I am fairly new myself.
> 
> I wish people would put their location, as I feel I am the only one in or around Gandia. Is there anywhere you can see who lives ´near´ me? Most people seem to be in or around Málaga!


well you know I'm in Jávea - & we have quite a few more in my town & very close by

we also have another moderator who actually lives in Oliva - he's away for a while though

and we have 'sat' - our satelite TV expert - he lives in Gandía

there are others not that far away too


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

cambio said:


> I think everyone on here should give themselves a round of applause.:clap2::clap2:
> 
> When newbies like me ask questions who offer advice and problem solving in a non patronizing way.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thanks. We try to do our best, most of us are from very different backgrounds with varying experiences and these colour the advice we give both in tone as well content. We are sometimes wrong, but never _knowingly_ give out incorrect advice or information.

What we don't look upon very favourably are posters asking how they can cheat the system - residency, empadronamiento, taxes (local and national), keep using an illegal car (no valid VEL, MoT or insurance, foreign plates [after residency], etc.), how do they use a mobile to avoid paying for a fijo, etc. If at first that looks as though we are adopting a 'holier-than-thou' approach, it isn't - we just don't like p*ss-takers. While they are saving money - it is the rest of us who have to pay extra to cover what they aren't. For example, why should I pay the exorbitant rate to phone a mobile number (even worse if it is a UK mobile) when I can call fijos for free just to save them a few Euros for the fijo?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lolito said:


> We´ll look after you anyway.. although I am fairly new myself.
> 
> I wish people would put their location, as I feel I am the only one in or around Gandia. Is there anywhere you can see who lives ´near´ me? Most people seem to be in or around Málaga!


I agree and if they fill in their personal data too it would be most helpful. It is sometimes difficult to tell whether one is communicating with a male or female, also ages.

I have tried to be as complete as I can with my location, my age etc is in my profile. To complete the picture if anyone is interested we moved here 1st November 2008 a month before MRYPG9. In addition to myself, there is my wife (a.k.a. SWMBO - she who must be obeyed - that's u in my avatar), the suegra (her mother) and we have two rescued dogs, one of which we got via a shelter and the other we picked up off the street struggling around on three legs having been shot (photos in "my albums" which also contain pics of where we live and various other things/places)


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Thanks for your thanks. We try to do our best, most of us are from very different backgrounds with varying experiences and these colour the advice we give both in tone as well content. We are sometimes wrong, but never _knowingly_ give out incorrect advice or information.
> 
> What we don't look upon very favourably are posters asking how they can cheat the system - residency, empadronamiento, taxes (local and national), keep using an illegal car (no valid VEL, MoT or insurance, foreign plates [after residency], etc.), how do they use a mobile to avoid paying for a fijo, etc. If at first that looks as though we are adopting a 'holier-than-thou' approach, it isn't - we just don't like p*ss-takers. While they are saving money - it is the rest of us who have to pay extra to cover what they aren't. For example, why should I pay the exorbitant rate to phone a mobile number (even worse if it is a UK mobile) when I can call fijos for free just to save them a few Euros for the fijo?


i can totally understand this...they are probably the same peeps who complain about "foreigners" in the uk not paying there way, funny how some folks move abroad and do not see them selves as "foreigners" I want to be legal and as secure as one can be, so that I feel settled, I think that is importante

I am so looking forward to getting over and start looking around. Then the questions will start LOL Mr Cambio is counting the days. Just got to get to September next year and then good bye NHS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lolito said:


> Most people seem to be in or around Málaga!


I missed this bit earlier - Sorry NO, we aren't and neither are many others and we have little or no intention of going near there except to go to the airport (2½ hrs each way) to pick up my sister and then again to take her back to save her a nice simple train journey in UK to get a flight from an airport that would take her to Granada just an hour away for us. Málaga airport is a long wait for baggage to come through and long walk to/from carpark which isn't cheap then it is 2½ hours to check in in the way back. Granada you are out of the airport 10 -15 mins after aircraft has stopped and check-in is about 20 mins before take-off. 

Other visitors we manage to talk into either making their own way from Málaga/wherever or flying into Granada/by train to Jaén station. We manage by minimising unnecessary expenditure so that we can afford to pay for the neccessities, such as this year, we have finally got our patio levelled and tiled plus a new front door, next year we are having the roof done, then we are updating the car, etc.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lolito said:


> I wish people would put their location,* as I feel I am the only one in or around Gandia. * Is there anywhere you can see who lives ´near´ me? Most people seem to be in or around Málaga!


?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

cambio said:


> i can totally understand this...they are probably the same peeps who complain about "foreigners" in the uk not paying there way, funny how some folks move abroad and do not see them selves as "foreigners" I want to be legal and as secure as one can be, so that I feel settled, I think that is importante



I once read a letter in a UK tabloid from a woman who said she was moving to Spain to get away from all the foreigners in the UK....

Also heard a British woman who had moved to Prague saying she got out of the UK because of the foreigners 'taking over'.

As Baldy says, we came to Spain almost a month after he did. 'We' are me and my partner of thirty-two years, Sandra. We came to Spain after three years living in Prague to live in the seaside village where my son and his wife have a house.
We help run a shelter for abandoned dogs - we care for them and find them new homes all over Europe.

As Baldy says, we try to answer questions honestly. Sometimes people don't want to hear what we tell them but that's life....

It took me a few months to settle here but now I can't imagine living anywhere else. There are hardly any British immigrants in our village so we quickly made Spanish friends and picked up the language, which I now speak fluently and very badly...but me defiendo.

I can only hope you enjoy your future life here as much as we do. We took our Rhodesian Ridgeback, Our Little Azor, for his walk along the beach at sunrise this morning.....magic!!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

thank


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> I missed this bit earlier - Sorry NO, we aren't and neither are many others and we have little or no intention of going near there except to go to the airport (2½ hrs each way) to pick up my sister and then again to take her back to save her a nice simple train journey in UK to get a flight from an airport that would take her to Granada just an hour away for us. Málaga airport is a long wait for baggage to come through and long walk to/from carpark which isn't cheap then it is 2½ hours to check in in the way back. Granada you are out of the airport 10 -15 mins after aircraft has stopped and check-in is about 20 mins before take-off.
> 
> Other visitors we manage to talk into either making their own way from Málaga/wherever or flying into Granada/by train to Jaén station. We manage by minimising unnecessary expenditure so that we can afford to pay for the neccessities, such as this year, we have finally got our patio levelled and tiled plus a new front door, next year we are having the roof done, then we are updating the car, etc.


Not my experience anymore Baldi. When we pick up visitors at Malaga they are now usually out within half an hour. The record was a couple of friends who landed at 12.30 pm and were in the new arrivals hall at 12.49 pm with three suitcases. I think the new arrivals system is now up and working to full efficiency. The longest wait I had, a couple of weeks ago, happened to coincide with many large aircraft arrivals and it took them 35 minutes from landing to walking out to meet me. As for parking, I use the express parking just opposite the beginning of the old T2 terminal and it costs me about €1 - €2.


----------



## plf (Oct 16, 2012)

What is Gandia like to live in ? Coming over to view in Oliva, so may add Gandia as well


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> Not my experience anymore Baldi. When we pick up visitors at Malaga they are now usually out within half an hour. The record was a couple of friends who landed at 12.30 pm and were in the new arrivals hall at 12.49 pm with three suitcases. I think the new arrivals system is now up and working to full efficiency. The longest wait I had, a couple of weeks ago, happened to coincide with many large aircraft arrivals and it took them 35 minutes from landing to walking out to meet me. As for parking, I use the express parking just opposite the beginning of the old T2 terminal and it costs me about €1 - €2.



That's my experience too. My son and dil rarely come with hold luggage although it's easier for them as they keep a lot of stuff at their house here.

As for parking...I usually park somewhere in St Julian, have a coffee in a bar that stays open all hours then get a call when they are ready for pick up, drive in five minutes to the airport.


----------

